# Stocking and garter belts



## sawasdee75 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi ladies!!! I'm pretty new here and looking for stockings to wear for work (kind of skin tone color). Also want to buy 6 straps garter belts to keep those stockings in place. Any ideas where I can find those stuff in Dubai??????? Thank you!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Other than buying online, I think Saks, Harvey Nichols, Debenhams and Marks and Spencers. There used to be a Bendon store in Mall of the Emirates but not sure if it is there any more. There is also a lingerie shop in BurJuman, near Victoria's Secret toiletry shop and there are some Triumph stores, one I can think of is in Mercato. Not sure if you will find that kind of suspender belt though.


----------



## sawasdee75 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help!! I actually found a very nice and practical garter belt in debenhams. Still on a hunt for tight-high stockings tho...(- -)"


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Marks and spencers I have just been out there with the girl friend


----------



## sawasdee75 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

